# www.spammer-hammer.de ist gestorben?



## Guest (6 August 2004)

Offenbar ist die Puste ausgegangen ...
Wie wäre es, wenn Nutzer etwas spenden, damit die Betreiber wieder Gaß geben?
www.paypal.de 
an Adresse:
[email protected]


----------



## sascha (6 August 2004)

Das ist ja nun mal wirklich eine schlechte Nachricht. Die waren nämlich wirklich aktiv - auch redaktionell, was sehr selten ist.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (9 August 2004)

Ich finde das auch schade, da ich dort immer wieder wertvolle Hinweise und interessante Mosaiksteinchen auf (z.B. zum Thema R.W. und Gudleins etc.) gefunden habe.

spammer-hammer.de war aber nicht nur eine hervorragende Informationsquelle, die mit detaillierten und dauerhaften Rechercheergebnissen aufwarten konnte, sondern manchmal auch Quell' der Erheiterung  , wenn die von Lesern geschilderten Absurditäten des Spam- und Dialergeschäfts minutiös veröffentlicht worden sind.

Ich habe 'mal, da es schade um den Verlust von Informationen wäre, angefragt, ob die site der Öffentlichkeit nicht weiterhin zugänglich bleiben könnte -- vielleicht unter dem Hinweis, dass keine Aktualisierung mehr stattfinden wird.

spammer-hammer.de denkt darüber nach.  :lol:

P.S.    Sascha wechselt seine Signatur aber oft!


----------



## sascha (10 August 2004)

> P.S.  Sascha wechselt seine Signatur aber oft!



Ich gehe mit der Zeit und der Rechtsprechung


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Dezember 2006)

*AW: www.spammer-hammer.de ist gestorben?*

http://www.sedoparking.com/spammer-hammer.de


> spammer-hammer.de
> Die Domain wird vom Inhaber zum Verkauf angeboten.


----------

